# How Are Our Florida Outbackers??



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am sick with worry about any Floridian Outbackers that may be affected............


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Doxie!

We are camped in Dunedin FL north of Tampa. One heck of a storm came across here last night, but no damage. Esther and I took her sister and husband to Orlando today to visit their son and his family. He is a full-timer in a 43 ft fiver. They too survived ok. They are camped at the Wycliffe Bible Translators campground where they are volunteering - Tim is a master plumber and he is helping with a new three story facility. We heard that six people were killed in the Orlando area by a tornado.

Esther and I are leaving for Naples FL tomorrow morning and will be at the KOA there for a week before moving on to Key West to meet our son and his family.

In the midst of the storm last night, I had a cold water fitting come apart under the sink. (of course the city waer pressure here is excellentr). Esther woke me up out of a very sound sleep about 430 hollering "We're flooded and there's water all over the place." So we shut the water off and cleaned it all up in an hour or so. I still wasn't awake!! Fixed the connection this morning before heading off to Orlando. Enough excitement for one day.

Thank you for being concerned. Hope to meet you at one of the rallies.









Jim


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

The Eagle's Nest got some downed trees and we are doing fine here. As soon as the tornadoes hit, I messaged 3LEES and countrygirl. They both replied and said they didnt get any damage and they are doing fine. Rayman doesn't live far from me and I did not contact him but I do not think his area got anything but a bit of wind. I don't know about anyone else here in Florida but these are the ones I can account for. Keep the ones hit hard and the families of the 4 people that lost their lives in your thoughts.

NobleEagle


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Paul,

Me and DW was thinking about you, Dan and Countrygirl also. Glad to hear everyone is OK. That was one heck of a storm. Our prayers go out to the injured and to the families who lost loved ones.

Leon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

do you know if Clermont was hit??? I have friend there and haven't heard her.............


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for caring!!! We live a good bit away from the storm....I will check Tawnya and let you know.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> do you know if Clermont was hit??? I have friend there and haven't heard her.............


I don't believe so. The worst hit northeast of there in Deland and Velousia County. Claremont is west of Orlando. She should be fine. I'll keep my ears peeled though.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> do you know if Clermont was hit??? I have friend there and haven't heard her.............


I don't believe so. The worst hit northeast of there in Deland and Velousia County. Claremont is west of Orlando. She should be fine. I'll keep my ears peeled though.
[/quote]

I agree Paul...even though Clermont is in Lake County one of the worst hit spots....Clermont is about 40 miles South of the Lady Lake area...and from my internet search it looks like they made out okay.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Paul,
> 
> Me and DW was thinking about you, Dan and Countrygirl also. Glad to hear everyone is OK. That was one heck of a storm. Our prayers go out to the injured and to the families who lost loved ones.
> 
> Leon


Thanks Leon, we all appreciate it!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> do you know if Clermont was hit??? I have friend there and haven't heard her.............


I don't believe so. The worst hit northeast of there in Deland and Velousia County. Claremont is west of Orlando. She should be fine. I'll keep my ears peeled though.
[/quote]

I agree Paul...even though Clermont is in Lake County one of the worst hit spots....Clermont is about 40 miles South of the Lady Lake area...and from my internet search it looks like they made out okay.
[/quote]

Clermont is OK. My parents live 15 minutes from Lady Lake (hit hard) and had no major issues. Scary & Sad. Our prayers and thoughts are with everyone!

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone...........I hope she contacts today








she's originally from NJ, so does that make her tough?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My parents live in The Villages, FL...right next to Lady Lake. Their home came out fine while many others in The Villages lost everything (home and cars). My mom is sending pictures soon. I'll post when they arrive.

Randy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

just heard from Debbie and she's fine! they are 30 miles away (not far in Tornado talk!) and were woke up by heavy rain.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Saw the story on the news last night, and immediately thought of any Outbackers that may be in the area. You're all in our thoughts & prayers.

Cheryl


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the parents who winter in Fort Wilderness, they said that there was no damage in Disney area. It did get very dark and scary looking but no dangerous weather.

Martha


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My parents live in The Villages, FL...right next to Lady Lake. Their home came out fine while many others in The Villages lost everything (home and cars). My mom is sending pictures soon. I'll post when they arrive.
> 
> Randy


My in-laws live there, too. They also came out OK, but have friends whose home was leveled.

Here is a link to the story in the local paper. The pictures are really something.

Roger.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's some video from the local news *Lake County Damage from Florida Tornadoes*


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

As Paul has already stated, we were not hit hard at all. Just a little rain and some moderate winds. God has watched over our family once again.

Our hearts and prayers go out to those in Lake County who suffered greatly.

Dan


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My parents live in The Villages, FL...right next to Lady Lake. Their home came out fine while many others in The Villages lost everything (home and cars). My mom is sending pictures soon. I'll post when they arrive.
> 
> Randy


My parents also live in The Villages, FL and they survived without any major damage. It took awhile to reach them by telephone, but they are just on the North side of C.R. 466 and the really hard hit area was South of C.R. 466 South of the new town square. It sounds as if the Good Lord was with them!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> The Eagle's Nest got some downed trees and we are doing fine here. As soon as the tornadoes hit, I messaged 3LEES and countrygirl. They both replied and said they didnt get any damage and they are doing fine. Rayman doesn't live far from me and I did not contact him but I do not think his area got anything but a bit of wind. I don't know about anyone else here in Florida but these are the ones I can account for. Keep the ones hit hard and the families of the 4 people that lost their lives in your thoughts.
> 
> NobleEagle


Rayman here. No damage here just a few branches down and a lot of rain. Our Church (Palm Harbor United Methodist ) is going to bring relief supplies as soon as we are allowed in to the area. This was a terrible situation for those people in central FL and I especially feel for the elderly at The Villages which wsa hit hard.

Rayman


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rayman said:


> The Eagle's Nest got some downed trees and we are doing fine here. As soon as the tornadoes hit, I messaged 3LEES and countrygirl. They both replied and said they didnt get any damage and they are doing fine. Rayman doesn't live far from me and I did not contact him but I do not think his area got anything but a bit of wind. I don't know about anyone else here in Florida but these are the ones I can account for. Keep the ones hit hard and the families of the 4 people that lost their lives in your thoughts.
> 
> NobleEagle


Rayman here. No damage here just a few branches down and a lot of rain. Our Church (Palm Harbor United Methodist ) is going to bring relief supplies as soon as we are allowed in to the area. This was a terrible situation for those people in central FL and I especially feel for the elderly at The Villages which wsa hit hard.

Rayman
[/quote]
Rayman,
I don't know how to contact you and wished I had your email address just in case you don't sign on here especially in times like this past weekend. I am happy to see you are okay. I hope all is well with you and your family.
Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NH here.....but seriously concerned with all of you and VERY glad to hear that you are all ok.

Some of you may recall that we had "summer guests" this year who are "reverse snow birds". They actually live in FL but come North to escape the heat of FL summers. They lived with us this summer because the TT they called their NH home was destroyed in our "2006 Mother's Day Floods". They lost everything they had in NH and neither FEMA nor their homeowner's insurance covered anything. The only recovery they had was the insurance on the actual trailer, itself.

Well - it so happens they live in The Villages in Lady Lake, FL. We finally heard from them late Friday night and, although the tornado destroyed homes all around them, they came out unscathed. They are both 70+y/o and simply phenominal survivors!

Our prayers go out to you all and to the families of those who were taken by this natural disaster.

Stay safe.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> The Eagle's Nest got some downed trees and we are doing fine here. As soon as the tornadoes hit, I messaged 3LEES and countrygirl. They both replied and said they didnt get any damage and they are doing fine. Rayman doesn't live far from me and I did not contact him but I do not think his area got anything but a bit of wind. I don't know about anyone else here in Florida but these are the ones I can account for. Keep the ones hit hard and the families of the 4 people that lost their lives in your thoughts.
> 
> NobleEagle


Rayman here. No damage here just a few branches down and a lot of rain. Our Church (Palm Harbor United Methodist ) is going to bring relief supplies as soon as we are allowed in to the area. This was a terrible situation for those people in central FL and I especially feel for the elderly at The Villages which wsa hit hard.

Rayman
[/quote]
Rayman,
I don't know how to contact you and wished I had your email address just in case you don't sign on here especially in times like this past weekend. I am happy to see you are okay. I hope all is well with you and your family.
Paul
[/quote]
PM'd you my email address last night.
Rayman


----------

